# Favourite nocturne?



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Not really a poll thread - I am just curious which of Chopin's nocturns are most popular with us and also if there are any non-Chopin nocturns worth considering.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

_Liebermann_  No. 5

Of course Chopin is great (my favorites being Op. 27 Nos. 1,2, Op. 48 Nr. 1, and the posthomous c minor). The Poulenc nocturnes (though short) are also lovely.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

And Faure's...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorabji's _Gulistan_.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Barber wrote an excellent nocturne.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

I like John Field's nocturnes very much (he's also credited as the father of the Nocturne). There's also Faure, but I haven't had a chance to listen to his nocturnes yet. And Chopin? I like all of his works, he's my favorite 'piano' composer.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Some other ones: Glinka, Grieg, Martinu, Boulanger, Franck. 

There is also a nice nocturne in Ravel's Daphnis & Chloe and one in Milhaud's La cheminée du Roi René. 

And then you have Debussy's wonderful "Nocturnes". I guess that's my favorite.


----------

